# New way to clean the house?



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Since the wind is blowing hard today can I open the door on one end of the house and then open the door on the other side and let everything blow through? The fence should catch it so I can go collect everything later? I figure the dust would be gone?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Oh, if it was only that simple!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow! Sounds like a great idea to me.. think I will try it when the rain stops..


----------

